# Pipe Lovers Unite!



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

A Call to Arms -

DC# 0103 8555 7491 8020 8842.

And, from monsoon,

DC# 0306 2400 0001 5105 5745.

Mwahhahhahahahhhaaaaa! p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

0306 2400 0001 9214 2367!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Heh heh heh. (Essentially edit-proof.)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

if you notice, i edited the DC #'s to be a direct link to USPS' track and confirm page, with the #'s already put in there.

the way to do that is add the DC # after the "TrackNum=":
{url="http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSInternetWeb/InterLabelInquiry.do?origTrackNum=0306 1070 0004 0955 6105"}whatever text you want here{/url}

another board i'm a member of has written this in their forum software, and we (clubstogie) are going to work on doing that as well. that way you can put in the DC # and make it link directly to the track and confirm page.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Mister Moo said:


> Heh heh heh. (Essentially edit-proof.)


thanks for that PM a few days back. sorry i haven't responded yet. great info, and when i get home i'll call my Dr. and Chiro and see what they have to say.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

DC # 0307 0020 0002 2326 0704





old style baby!!!

hey where's the "I'm laughing hysterically and pointing AT you" smilie?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> thanks for that PM a few days back. sorry i haven't responded yet. great info, and when i get home i'll call my Dr. and Chiro and see what they have to say.


No heavy lifting; 50g max. And if you move this to the Medical Forum I'll understand.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

0307 0020 0004 7314 4922


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Ooh, can't wait to see this one land!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Heading out today!

0306 1070 0003 2999 9655

.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

There is something disturbing going on here????????


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mine went out today too. No number though


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Someone going to hurt, 








yes I think so.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my wife told me a couple days ago that i had received 2 packages in the mail (and my CS forum pipe)....

i think i've got the 2 of them nailed down, and one of the DC #'s confirms it.

listen, i'm not worthy of the generousity from you guys. i'm just another loudmouthed member who has additional secretarial duties that you all don't (but i get a bigger PM limit).
if this is all aimed at me, and i were home, i'd be half tempted to send 'em back. don't take that the wrong way, but i've been hit way too often. also, don't take it like i don't appreciate it, cuz you all have no clue how much i do appreciate it - it means a lot to me.
seriously, i've been overwhelmed by the generousity from this board. 

what would be great is if we could get a huge CS Pipe forum herf done up. just an idea i've had floating in my head for a long while. with the #s of ppl we have now, it could happen... maybe something i could work on for the future.

again, if this is aimed at me, thank you, but you all really shouldn't have. i already have more guilt than buyers remorse can give... i don't deserve it at all. this forum would keep on truckin without a hitch if my hands were cut off and my eyes poked out...

ps: i'll try to remind pds about that USPS code for DC links.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ... but i've been hit way too often. also, don't take it like i don't appreciate it, cuz you all have no clue how much i do appreciate it - it means a lot to me.
> seriously, i've been overwhelmed by the generousity from this board...


If you'd just take a moment to use the "SEARCH" function you would discover this has all been said before, by someone, at one time or another.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> If you'd just take a moment to use the "SEARCH" function you would discover this has all been said before, by someone, at one time or another.


:r
This is probably the single funniest thing I've heard or read all day. Thank you for the laughs.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> If you'd just take a moment to use the "SEARCH" function you would discover this has all been said before, by someone, at one time or another.





dls said:


> :r
> This is probably the single funniest thing I've heard or read all day. Thank you for the laughs.


:tpd:


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> If you'd just take a moment to use the "SEARCH" function you would discover this has all been said before, by someone, at one time or another.


THIS is why Moo is my bbbooooyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!

Check out IHT, presumptuous, crabby, over-bearing mod bastich!! It's all about MEEEEEEEEE!!!!

:r


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> *... i don't deserve it at all*.


"Deservin's got nuthin' to do with it."
- Will Munny, _The Unforgiven_


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you guys wanna quote movies???

YOU FARGIN SNEAKY BASTICH! Roman Maroni in Johnny Dangerously


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

IHT said:


> you guys wanna quote movies???
> 
> YOU FARGIN SNEAKY BASTICH! Roman Maroni in Johnny Dangerously


Never shall innocent blood be shed, yet the blood of the wicked shall flow like a river. The Three shall spread their blackened wings and be the vengeful striking hammer of God.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

So we shall flow a river forth unto Thee, and teeming with souls shall it ever be, In Nomine Patris, Et Filii, Et Spiritus Sancti.



Moo, best post ive seen all week


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

"On some occasions I look the other way because in war I do not like to take sides."

Sgt Hans Schultz


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> my wife told me a couple days ago that i had received 2 packages in the mail (and my CS forum pipe)....
> 
> i think i've got the 2 of them nailed down, and one of the DC #'s confirms it.
> 
> ...


I disagree 100%(except for the generosity part). PIF goes for every member. There are no loopholes for getting out of being bombed. I don't doubt for a second you have helped every member, that sent a package, at one time or another......probably more often than not.

We know your grouchy, arrogant, egotistical, self-centered, moniacle, etc., etc., but we still like you. You have done tons to make the pipe forum my favorite part of the board. YOU DESERVE EVERY BIT AND MORE OLD MAN!!!!! :tu

I am all about a pipe forum herf. We were hoping to get a few more pipe smokers to our Hillbilly Herf this year, but a set pipe herf is a great idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2007)

Greg, think about it this way.


How many pipe smoke have you helped make?



Care to count? Do we need to count?

YOU DO AN A#1 here and anything you receive is just the fruits of your labor.


I know it sucks to be proud but sometimes you just have to sit back and enjoy it.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> listen, i'm not worthy of the generousity from you guys. i'm just another loudmouthed member who has additional secretarial duties that you all don't


Hey Greg, 
To quote something you once wrote me: "Sorry, I can't read."

Package sent.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> ... this forum would keep on truckin without a hitch if my hands were cut off and my eyes poked out.


Greg. Update. They disallowed that punishment in Kansas prisons six years ago (and it was totally out of tech businesses a year later). Still, it would be cool to have a video of you gumming open an Orlik's Golden Sliced tin squeezed tightly under your armpit.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Did I come too late to quote a movie?


"You dirty rat............." -James Cagney


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, i got home early this morning and hadn't had a good amount of rest in about 3 or more days, so i slept until 4pm - still not enough sleep.

so, after unpacking, doing some other stuff, maybe dinner (or breakfast to me), i'll be just like a kid at christmas.

my wife said there were 8 packages, 1 is the CS forum pipe... expect some photos either later tonight or tomorrow afternoon.

got some catching up to do first.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Greg - WELCOME HOME!!!
Now go back to sleep and stay out of the threads where I am trying to get away with things....just give me another 24 hours and I'll be done.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> ...i'll be just like a kid at christmas...


I'd wager you'll be more like a kid 4 days after his birthday p


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Some pipe smokers are gonna be real happy! I guess one of the things i miss most about CS (i know its my own fault) is the bombing, i loved sending, recieving (obviously ) and watching other peoples bombs land. It just isnt the same in some forums.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all the boxes, included the one with my forum pipe. there's one with a chicken on there!! damn monsoon and his fowl mouth.

from blake lockhart. my favorite, Escudo, can't get enough of it.










from cquon. some very old mac baren plumcake. my son took the 2nd picture, but it shows how old this tin is. was this still sealed, doyle? you mentioned having had some already.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

from monsoon. funny card. Escudo and Dunbar. i think i have a tin of Dunbar, but it's something i had on my Xmas list last year i believe, still cellared.

from evans. some very fine smokes. Solani Aged Burley Flake, which i've had a sample of. Germain's Royal Jersey, another i had on my Xmas list last year. Solani Virginia Flake w/ Perique, yet another on my Xmas list last year. 2 Esoterica Va/Pers - Dorchester and Dunbar.

from kheffelf. a lot of faves, 2 that i've never had, 1 being this months TOM. that Tavern Tobacco Laurel Flake looks interesting, made by SG (a fav maker of mine). excellent.










from mad hatter. a nice big Nording; some rope - G&H Dark Rum Twist (will be interesting, and probably kick my ass); and Howling Wolf - which i've never had, what type of blend is it, joe?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

from mr. moo. bristle cleaners (those are awesome, sometimes hurt if you grab 'em too tight), SG FVF, Balkan Sobranie, Troost slices (something i've never had before, or heard of - will be interesting).










from SUorangeguy. Escudo, my fav, can't go wrong there. and a movie i've never seen, but my son has been wanting to see. i'll watch it this weekend.










my forum pipe. can't wait to smoke it.










i got another package in the mail, from smokingpipes, so i'll have to try and figure that one out. haven't had the time to open it yet. doing laundry, i slept until 2:30pm trying to catch up and get over jet-lag, now i gotta help my wife pack for her trip tomorrow...
i'll update when i can.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a lot of nice boom boom. 

Enjoy all that and being home Greg.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice, Greg! Enjoy all of that loot. p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and the sneaky bastage from Illinois who sent me a package from smokingpipes (with an unlisted #)...

no photo, but it's another 100g tin of Rattrays Old Gowrie (sweet), and a 2 oz tin of C&Ds Bayou Morning, i've never had it. 
thanks, mystery person. a fav and something new.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice one...well deserved too


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Greg, yes, the tin is still sealed. I found several and have been smoking it for awhile. I probably don't have to tell you of all people this, but, smoke this tobacco to fast and it gets really pissed at your tongue! Smoke it lovingly, tho, and it's heavenly! Hope ya like it.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

You got your Forum Pipe and some proper Burley to smoke in it!!! (sorry man, I had to say it, everyone else would have been disappointed otherwise)

Enjoy your loot my man, and welcome home:tu

why does IHT Jr take better pics than you?


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Hope you had a SUPER birthday! Bad joke I know but I had to say it.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, way to stomp a guy, y'all! Excellent job!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

again, 
thanks everyone, including the mystery man from IL (i probably have the damn cell # in my phone already and could figure it out).

one of these days you ppl will realize that it's not me who makes the pipe forum what it is, but those of you with the great ideas and take the time to respond to each other. 

i can't wait to dig into all these, but there's so much... i haven't been smokin as much as i use to, or would like to be, just too damn busy. i've got until late Feb before my next trip, if i don't have a new job by then, maybe i can get some tasting done on some of these, put up some reviews, etc.

thanks everyone. now i need to update my cellar, take a photo, and start smoking.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

IHT said:


> and the sneaky bastage from Illinois who sent me a package from smokingpipes (with an unlisted #)...
> 
> no photo, but it's another 100g tin of Rattrays Old Gowrie (sweet), and a 2 oz tin of C&Ds Bayou Morning, i've never had it.
> thanks, mystery person. a fav and something new.


Ha! Happy Birthday Greg. Enjoy!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Don't bother smoking that BSobranie, Greg - it's terrible stuff - very... uh, Balkan. You can use it for trading.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I especially like the birthday card, damnit! The McC Howling Wolf is an english..... maybe a Balkan. IMO, very similar to SG Balkan Flake but the sweetness is much more pronounced. Lotsa luck on finding that new job Greg.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Well done, all you pipe sucking bastages !!!! ... And a very happy birthday, my brother.

Now ............ we gotta herf !!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Big T said:


> Ha! Happy Birthday Greg. Enjoy!


thanks, tasso.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Thanks to everyone who joined in for joining in. Greg needed a good beat down!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

cquon said:


> Greg needed a good beat down!


Thanks for setting up it cquon, it was a pleasure.:tu


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Thanks for setting up it cquon, it was a pleasure.:tu


Ditto


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a-ha.

ROCK STAR PARKING RAN OVER MY MAILBOX!! just teasing, but Puffy69 (freddie 3-legs) decided to go "old school" and send me some drum sticks.

really crap photo, i know, my camera ran out of flash juice when i was taking them...

should be a 10' long Cohiba Lancero (my wife said "10'", then i said, "'01?"), an Upmann PC from '98 (or an 86' long petit corona), and an 80's Party 898 NV - SWEET, FREDDIE!!

and what i spent all my camera battery life on.... MOLLY, who we just picked up tonight. a cocker spaniel, 10 wks old (or from '01, depending on if you're my wife or not). pardon the "pimp red leather" furniture, my girls get PAID!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool..glad they made it..figured since you have enough pipe baccy that i would send you 3 of my favorite cigars im smoking right now and that you would enjoy cigars for a change..sorry im so late fellas.
cute dog greg...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

yep, that's very cool. i was wondering why you asked if i still smoked cigars. i'll let you know if that 80s 898 is ready to smoke yet. :tu might still have hints of ammonia. :BS

my wife said i had a package from VA, and i thought it was my dynasty league championship t-shirt. lol

congrats on 5,300 RG.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> yep, that's very cool. i was wondering why you asked if i still smoked cigars. i'll let you know if that 80s 898 is ready to smoke yet. :tu might still have hints of ammonia. :BS
> 
> my wife said i had a package from VA, and i thought it was my dynasty league championship t-shirt. lol
> 
> congrats on 5,300 RG.


thanks for the bump bro..enjoy them..you definitely deserve all the presents you got from everybody..


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations on what appears to me some much deserved abuse. Super cute puppie to boot.


----------

